# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Textbox me shkronja speciale

## Force-Intruder

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Ok dje u mora nje cope here te mire me dicka jashtezakonisht banale dhe perfundimisht nuk e bera dot!!!!! Po e sqaroj shkurt me dy fjale sepse eshte dicka fare e thjeshte :

Kemi nje form ku jane vendosur disa butona dhe nje textbox. Kjo forme funksionon si nje tastiere virtuale le te themi per te shtypur ne textbox karaktere speciale. Tani jam ne rregull fjale vjen me germat   *"ö" , "ü" , "ë" , "ç"* por problemi qendron me *"ş" dhe sidomos me "ğ" dhe "ı"* (kjo e fundit eshte i-ja pa pike)

Keto jane karaktere te gjuhes turke. kur une te shtyp butonin kerko stringu ne textbox do te kontrollohet ne nje database..nejse kjo eshte pune tjeter... Une tani per tani e kam problemin vetem me germat. Kush me jep nje dore se ma hoqi mendjen fare

Gjithe te mirat  dhe pres ndonje pergjigje...

----------


## Sentinus

Hi 

Nuk e kuptoj mire sesi qendron puna por gjithesesi do ishte mire ti perdorje ne ASCII te gjitha germat. 

Ose nese eshte ideja qe nuk te shfaqen ne textbox ato germa atehere 
mund te perdoresh RICH TEXT BOX te VB.

Me fal nese jam komplet jashte por nuk e kuptoj mire sesi qendron problemi .


Bye

----------


## edspace

Gjeta një guidë të shkurtër për këtë që këkon të bësh. Besoj se do të ndihmojë. 
http://www.vb-helper.com/tut11.htm


Shiko edhe këtë artikull nga MSDN. Nuk është tamam për atë që kërkon ti por shpjegon disa gjëra në lidhje me gjuhët e ndryshme në VB

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...ui12302003.asp

----------

